# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  الذهب وتجاربكم

## رافضية وللأبد

ابغى اراء الجميييييييييييييييييييييييع :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 
كم المفروض تشيل البنت من مهرها للذهب؟
وش المحلات الموثوقه او غير الموثوقة لبيع الذهب الي تعرفوها والي دايم عندها ذهب حلو ومتجدد وزين؟
وكيف كل عروس تشتري الذهب لما تروح السوق يعني اطقم ولا مفرق؟


افيدونا  :bigsmile:

----------


## ملكة سبأ

هلا أختي رافضيه 
المفروض إنك إمسويه الميزانيه بدري  يعني كم تشيلي للدهب يعتمد  علىميزانيتك ناس تشتري ذهب بسبعة آلاف 
وناس بعشره  .
وبالنسبة لمحلات الذهب  أنصحك  بمجوهرات الغدير ـ او مجوهرات ضياء  في مياس  أو مجوهرات النمر في مجمع الخنيزي  هذا إذا كنتي بتشتري من القطيف في رأيي الشخصي هم أفضل شي

----------


## غرورالورد

_مرحبا اختي رافضية_
_كلام ملكة سبأصح_
_اخذي لك اطقم ومفرق_
_نوعي وانتي وذوقك_
_وبالنسبة للمحلات_
_افضل محل النمر الي بمجمع مارينا مول+الراشد في ذهب مايخطر على بالك_
_وانصحك بــــ التشكيلة الجديده البلو روز ترى تطير العقل_
_وحلاته ان القطعه الي تشتريها_
*مافي منها الاوحده*
*استحاله تشوفي على احد مثلها*
*انامجربه*

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

والله انكم تطيبون الخاطر لما تردون علي اشكرررررركم (ملكة سبأ-غرور الورد)
ايه على قولتكمممممممممم بس اني حايره في ناس تقولي ان مايكفي عشره حق الذهب هالايام يقولون غالي وش دراني؟
يعني برايكم ان الذهب الي بالمارينا مول او الراشد احسن من القطيف يعني ويراعوش بالسعر ولا لا؟
وبعدين ويش هي البلو روز اول مره اسمع فيها ؟............ والله انش عالموده
ووش رايكم ايقولوا الذهب برمضان احسن عروضه؟
واذا تنصحوني بمحلات النمر باروح انشالله
وانشالله اختي غرور الورد باسوي بنصيحتش وباخد مفرق واطقم؟

----------


## ويبا

اهلين رافضية وللابد

طبعا يادوب انا قدرت اشيل من مهري للذهب تدري ورانا اغراض اهم باعتقادي
طبعا انا شلت اله9 الاف وهذا مايكفي الى طقم كبيرة واحد تقريبا اذا من النوع الهندي زي الي ابيه وحلو قرابة 5ونص الى 6
وعندش اساور يمكن قرابة 3 لاف--------وطقمين صغار على 1الف او الف ونص يعني يادوب 
بس الحمد لله اهلي مابقصرو وياي وقالو لي حدش 5 الاف لاغير ...........اشوا من ماكو
يعي قولي يادوب تكفي اشياء بسيطة 
عموما  بعدنا لاحقين في رمضان او شوال ودعي لربش يالله ينزل قيمة الذهب لانه في العلالي زي ماسمعت
واحسن المحلات عندش مياس محلات بيت الصايغ الي هي الغدير وضياء ولؤلؤة....  
وعندش في الدمام في مجمع الحياة بلازا في محل اسمة صبايا شفت اغراضة من فترة في معارض الذهب الي صارت في معارض الظهران
وجد واااااااااوذهب هندي بحريني قمة في الاناقة
.......
طبعا هذي المحلات على قد ماهي حلوة وذويقة على قد مااسعارها مناسبة جدا 
واذا كنتي تبي الفخااااااااااامة والاسعار الضاربة والتميز مثل ما قالت غرور الورد فيش تروحي مارينا والراشد

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

أنا في زواجي الذهب كان غالي فشتريته ب أربعة عشر ألف وسبعمائة وخمسين شريت لي طقم مزنط وسبحة وأساور تركيبة وأسوارة عريضة وخاتمين وجوز حلق بس هذا الي شريته بس الحمد لله أنا عندي شبكتي وطقمين واحد من أمي وواحد من أم  زوجي بس أحس أن ذهبي قليل لكن السنه هاذي أسمع الي يشتري الذهب يشتري خفيف مرة أما عن أسواق الذهب أشتريه من القطيف أحسن لش وإذا تبي للرخص أسمع أنه في البحرين وفي القويعية يقولون أنه أرخص من هنا بس أنا ذهبي شريته من الحسا من محل أسمه العز في الهفوف زينين يسوون لش تخفيضات ويعطونش خاتم هدية وذهبهم دائما متجدد وأتمنى لك زواج سعيد ودمت بخير .......

----------


## بسمات

السلام  
من ناحيتي؟؟؟
اشتريت بهري كله دهب وزدت عليه ست الف ريال يعني ب26 الف ريال 
وسوق مياس كلو دهب 
وفي صفوى ....(((شجرة الدر مره حلووو))))
وبالراشد محلات كشخه

وبالبحرين وااااااااااااااااااو

----------


## الفارسه الحسناء

أني الي أسمعه وأشوفه العروس ألحين ما تشتري ذهب ألا خفيف مره

بالذات الي تعتمد على مهرها في تجهيزات العرس وأنتوا عارفين 
الأعراس ومتطلباتها ما يبقى لها شي منه 

وأني شايفه أختي وبنت خالي 
ما شروا ليهم ألا خفيف ثلاث أو أربع قطع بس

الله المعين

ومحلات الذهب اللي في مياس تمام وتحصلي الي يعجبش
عندش الغدير وملاك و أونكس مره تمام ويراعيش وينصح 

الله يتمم لش فرحتش ويهنيش

وألف مبروك مقدما"

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

مشكووررررررررررين على مروركم الكريم(ويبا-الؤلؤ المكنون-سمات- الفارسه الحسناء)
 وبصراحه فدتونا من تجاربكم

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

لاتبخلون علينا بتجاربكم يا حلوووووووووووين

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

للرفع

----------

